# just had babys



## nael (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi i was just checking on rambo and she was giving birth to them I think there is around 12 or moreshe has bilt a little nest and lined it with her fur i will put some pics soon.:bunnydance:

thanks 

Nael


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats!

I cant wait to see some pics of the little ones!

-Haley


----------



## Mummel (Jul 15, 2006)

What ? Twelve bunny babies :shock:Are you sure? 

usually its like 4 or 5, more would be a bit much already 

Anyway, congrats..hope to see some pics soon..

(and in case its really twelve check the guiness book..for any records)


----------



## naturestee (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually, 12 isn't uncommon in large breeds (or dutch) and I think Nael has French Lops.

Congrats Nael!


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 16, 2006)

congratulations!can't wait to see some pics................u must be really excited

babyb


----------



## Mummel (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow large breeds really canhave 12 babys :shock:wow..

french lops get pretty big right?


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah french lops can grow to enormous sizes, but i have never had any frenchlops.
:happybunny:but they're gorgeous:bunnyheartand most rabbits usually can have atleast 2 or 3 babies up to 20:group on very,very rare occasions, but it has happened!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow!! Congratulations!! How exciting! Keep us updated on how they (and their mommy) are doing, ok?


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 25, 2006)

my rabbits had a litter of seven once 3 died though.



Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

I can't wait to see pics of the lil cuties!!


----------



## nael (Jul 26, 2006)

hi there i am just letting you know how the babys are doing only 7 usvived there wassome thing wrongwith them they did not last 12hours but the otheres are ok.they willbe 2 weeks on friday they are alllite gray to balck i amnot sure if they look like the mum or the dad tumnus is the dad and he is a rex and rambo the mum and she is a lop . the babys ears dont hang down so i think they mite looklike there dad .theyhave started to play and run around. my camera isbroken when i get a new one i will get some pics



thanks 

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 26, 2006)

aoooh thats so sad im sorry:tears2:but it sounds like the others are getting on well!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## nael (Jul 26, 2006)

hi there with in a few hours all of the babys now have there eyes open and are following ther mum around the hutch


----------



## Haley (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the ones you lost..but glad the others are doing okay. I'll keep the little ones in my prayers. I cant wait to see some pictures!

-Haley

PS. did you say your bunny is named Tumnus? Thats what my little man is named!


----------



## nael (Jul 27, 2006)

hi there Haleyyes the buck is tumnus and he is a rex and the doe is a frech lop and her name is rambo. what rabbits do you have 



Nael :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2006)

I have three: Basil and Max, bonded dutch bunnies, and Mr. Tumnus, a lionhead.

Heres my blog: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14336&forum_id=6Cant wait to seepics of your little ones!

-Haley


----------



## nael (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi there haley they all lookso cute


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! I think so too


----------



## nael (Jul 27, 2006)

hi there the babys have spent the last hour dragging a large cabbage leaf around the hutch some sleeping on it some eating it but they seem to be having fun there mum just sits and looks at them does any one have any funny things that there rabbits do if so i would love to hear about them

Thanks :group

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

hi there guys here are the pics of the babys and 2 of rambo i hope you like them 



thanks 

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry for the way i put the pics on


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

there are some more they are worth it


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

only 2 left


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

yay the last one thanks for down loading the pics i hope you like them

Thanks 

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2006)

Aww.they are just too cute!

-Haley


----------

